# 2 ragdolls need foster home



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Frogpool Manor Classifieds - Cat foster home - 6 months : Frogpool Manor
Came across this, would love to have them but unfortunately i can't at the mo, thought i would post for anyone interested and living in the area


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow this is very near me, wish I could take them in!


----------

